# Einstellung als Techniker für automatisierungstechnik



## Roos (20 Dezember 2007)

hallo 

ich stecke in einer zwickmühle. habe das angebot einer renomierten automatisierungstechnik firma bei ihnen als programmierer anfangen zu können wenn ich will. Habe bis jetzt noch keinen techniker bekomme aber die stelle als techniker mit der voraussetung über die firma techniker bzw ein duales studium zu machen.

jetzt das problem ich beende im Januar 2008 meine Ausbildung als elektroniker für betriebstechnik.
Erstens bin ich somit nicht Automatisierungstechniker (Auch wenn ich recht fit bin für einen Azubi im programmieren) und 2. bin ich mir nicht sicher dem druck dieser aufgabe gewachsen zu sein.

was meint ihr hat vielleicht einer von euch schon so eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht oder nicht?

mfg roos


----------



## Steve81 (20 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

als ich meinen Techniker gemacht habe hatte ich Leute in der Klasse die hatten bei Beginn der Technikerschule noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Programmierung und Automatisierungstechnik (hatten z.B. Elektroinstallateur gelernt) und haben trotzdem die Ausbildung gut bis sehr gut abgeschlossen. En gab natürlich auch den gegensätzlichen Fall (gemeint sie können schon alles und trotzdem nix kapiert).

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle das Angebot sofort annehmen. Die Chance bekommst du vielleicht kein zweites mal!


----------



## Roos (20 Dezember 2007)

also da könntest du recht haben ich habe eben gerade gehört dass in solchen renomierten firmen der umgangston nicht sehr familieär sei.

mfg


----------



## OHGN (20 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> ...
> Erstens bin ich somit nicht Automatisierungstechniker (Auch wenn ich recht fit bin für einen Azubi im programmieren) und 2. bin ich mir nicht sicher dem druck dieser aufgabe gewachsen zu sein.


Was meinst Du wie viele SPS-Programmierer gerade unter den älteren Jahrgängen nie eine Ausbildung zum Automatisierungstechniker absolviert haben. Meistens haben sich diese Leute das nötige Wissen "learning by doing" angeeignet und sind dabei nicht schlecht gefahren.

Also Steve81 hat das schon richtig ausgedrückt:





> Also ich würde an deiner Stelle das Angebot sofort annehmen. Die Chance bekommst du vielleicht kein zweites mal!


----------



## zotos (20 Dezember 2007)

Die Frage kann man nicht für Dich beantworten.

Ich würde die Chance ergreifen und die Weiterbildung machen die Dir Dein derzeitiger Arbeitgeber angeboten hat.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Du nach dem erfolgreichen Studium sagst: "Ach hätte ich nur nie gemacht."  ist IMHO geringer als das Du in einigen Jahren sagst: "Ach hätte ich doch nur das Studium damals gemacht."

Also das was man im Studium lernt ist nicht besser oder schlechter wie das was Du lernst wenn Du direkt ins Berufsleben startest. Es ist aber definitiv anders.

Also mein Chef würde jetzt fragen wo sehen Sie sich in 3,5,10 und vielleicht auch in 20 Jahren? 

Wenn Du gerne der bist der es zum laufen bringt. Auch eine gute Reisebereitschaft hast, sieht es anders aus als wenn Du Dich eher im Bereich einer großen Firma als Stratege und Planer von Produktionen siehst.

Trotz ERA wird in vielen Firmen eben immer noch nach Titel und nicht nach Leistung oder Können bezahlt.

Das mit dem familiären Umfeld kann man auch nicht pauschalisieren. Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Und meiner Meinung nach eher vom der Geschäftsführung als von der Betriebsgröße.


----------



## Roos (20 Dezember 2007)

hallo vielen dank ich bin auch der meinung dass ich mich diesem studium stellen sollte.

nochmal danke für eure ehrlichkeit mfg roos halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2007)

arbeitest du bei baukneacht?
da bin ich oder mein kollege zwischen weihnachten und neujahr.

ich hatte auch mal ein studium geplant, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden und bereuhe es bisher kein bischen... :-D


----------



## jabba (20 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> ich hatte auch mal ein studium geplant, habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden und bereuhe es bisher kein bischen... :-D


 
Kann ja sein, aber du hast dich Selbstständig gemacht wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dafür muss man auch die sagen wir mal "traute" haben. Für jemanden der sich nicht selbstständig machen will, ist in der heutigen Zeit langfristig ein Titel besser.


----------



## Roos (21 Dezember 2007)

das denke ich auch selbständigkeit ist lugrativ aber kann auf dauer schnell schief gehen.

mfg


----------



## Gecht (21 Dezember 2007)

Roos schrieb:


> ...selbständigkeit ist lugrativ ... auf dauer schnell...



...mit dem Studium bist du ganz sicher?


----------



## Roos (22 Dezember 2007)

ja wurde im arbeitsvertrag festgehlten.

wieso? mfg


----------

